# Anyone going to Texas Frightmare wknd?



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

I just found it online the other day. incredible line-up including john carpenter. it's in Dallas. I'm trying to make arrangements to go on short notice. it's close enough to me i could do a road trip but wouldn't want to drive it alone, since the wife doesn't do horror conventions.
http://www.texasfrightmareweekend.com/lifetype/


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

strangebrew said:


> I just found it online the other day. incredible line-up including john carpenter. it's in Dallas. I'm trying to make arrangements to go on short notice. it's close enough to me i could do a road trip but wouldn't want to drive it alone, since the wife doesn't do horror conventions.
> http://www.texasfrightmareweekend.com/lifetype/


I take it your coming down through Tulsa and the Turner Turnpike to I-35?


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

im in nw ark so i'd be going through fort smith... but found out today a family member's having surgery on the 30th and i'll probably have to stay close to home that weekend. bummer.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Fast forward a year . . . 

Texas Frightmare Weekend is April 29 - May 1 this year (2011) in Dallas. Anyone going? Another good looking lineup. 

http://www.texasfrightmareweekend.com/start.html


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

I would LOVE to go to this but I have to see if I can get caught up with my school work before then. The celebrity guest list is amazing, but the thing that cracked me up the most is a poster they're giving away of a theatrical release called "EVIL BONG 3-D: THE WRATH OF BONG." What will they come up with next?


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Im thinking about going, not sure yet. These things get very expensive$$!!


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

It was pretty cool, I only went to meet Robert Englund but was sad when they wouldn't allow pictures with him. I hate that TFW is the same week as Hauntcon.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I hate it that I didn't get to attend. I'm nursing a shattered leg. Three weeks of immobility down, 9 weeks to go! 

Oh well, there's always hope for next year!

I've never been to Hauntcon. May need to check that one out.


----------

